# Archivierung



## XChris (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit meine Bilder sinnvoll zu archivieren. Ich suche:

- Vergabe und Suche von Stichpunkten für Bilder, inklusive Eigenschaften wie Person, ort etc.
- Vergabe und Suche nach Bildqualität in Form von eigener Bewertung (mind. 3 Abstufungen) und Eigenschaften des Bildes. (Kameratyp, Blende etc.)

Cool wäre es, wenn das auch gleich für Videos funktioniert.

Hat jemand nen Tipp, welcher preiswert ist?

Chris


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Juli 2009)

Moin,

also, je spezieller Deine Anforderungen sind, desto eher würde ich mir eigene Tabellen in einer Datenbank aufbauen! 
Bspw. mit MySQL ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## XChris (1. Juli 2009)

...sowas muss es doch feretig geben.

Alle Bilddaten auslsen und in MySQL ablegen?
Kopien der Bilder ausgeben, um sie zu schützen?
Die ganzen verschiedenen Bildformate ... nene - ich könnte es selbst bauen aber ich habe soviel Zeit nicht.


Chris


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ach so, Du willst die Fotos mit abspeichern!
Sorry, das hatte falsch verstanden!

Schau' Dir mal unter http://www.magix.de das Programm "*Digital Foto Maker 8*" an!
Das hat div. Archivierungsfunktionen - vlt. das, was Du sucht! Gibt es ja event. in einer Vorgängerversion günstiger bei ebay 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2009)

Mir ist noch kein Programm aufgefallen, das besonders für diesen Zweck geschrieben ist. Mag aber auch dran liegen, dass ich nicht danach gesucht habe, weil ich einige Ansätze falsch finde.

Also, ich arbeite mit Lightroom, erstmal bekannt als sehr gute Fotobearbeitung. Die DB-Funktion funktioniert wunderbar, soweit ich sie denn brauchte.. Tagging, Bewertung, Sets erstellen, nach Objektiv, Kamera, Blende sortieren, mehrere Archive verwalten. Alles ist da. 

Was mich stört, ist Dein Wunsch, auch die Bilder als Daten in die DB mit einzupflegen.. Ist imho vergeudeter Speicherplatz und bei Beschädigung der DB ist alles futsch. Ich habe meine Bilderdaten auf einem Netzwerkserver (von Denen wird ab und an ein Backup gemacht) und die DB als Solche wird 1xmonatlich ge'backup'ed.

mfg chmee


----------

